# Braiding and Mane Length



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know much about the rules of the h/j ring, but you should be able to do a running braid that lasts at least a class or two. The key is to use yarn and have the horse as relaxed and neck stretched as much as possible. IME about 1/2"-3/4" thick "pieces" work best for the braiding. Thinner manes are more difficult and so is finer hair. This is all without seeing how long your horse's mane is.


----------



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

If it's pretty fine, you may be able to pull off button braids, or do normal hunter braids and fold them into thirds.


----------

